# Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!



## mima (7. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Wir haben seit 12 Jahren einen Gartenteich in dem Kois, Goldorfen und Goldfische "wohnen". Gestern habe ich, zum ersten mal, tote Fische aus dem Wasser gefischt, denen der Kopf fehlte! Tatsächlich nur der Kopf, ansonsten waren sie unversehrt. Im ersten Moment hatte ich unsere Katze im Verdacht aber sie kann es eigentlich nicht gewesen sein. Denn dann hätten die toten Fische sicher am Ufer gelegen und nicht im Wasser. Auch kann ich nicht glauben das eine Katze lediglich den Kopf abgebissen hätte, der ürbrigens nirgends zu finden ist. Kann es sein das ich eine Ratte im Teich habe und, wenn das der Fall ist, wie bekomme ich die wieder da raus?  

Gruß,
mima


----------



## Annett (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*

Hallo Mima,

erstmal von mir: Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!  

Ich persönlich (und anscheinend auch viele andere hier) bin/sind ratlos, was die toten Fische angeht.
Wie groß waren denn die "Opfer"?
Kannst Du evtl. Fotos der toten Fische einstellen?


Tut mir leid, dass ich Dir erstmal nicht weiter helfen konnte!


----------



## Captain Jens (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*

Hallo Mima,

diese Symptom kenne ich von unseren Biotop her.
Dort liegen die __ Molche mit abgebissenen Kopf. 
Herausgefunden habe ich, daß ein Igel dafür verantwortlich ist.
Zwar kann ich mir nicht denken, daß ein Igel bei dir die Fische fangen kann,
aber ein Waschbär oder ähnliches schon.
Werden die Fische in der Nacht getötet ? 
Ich würde mir eine starke Lampe mit Bewegungsmelder installieren und so diesen
Räuber verscheuchen.
Solltest du dieses Tier erwischen, lass es uns wissen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Captain Jens


----------



## Elfriede (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*

Hallo Mima,

hin und wieder schwimmt morgens auch bei mir im Teich ein kopfloser Fisch. Betroffen sind nur kleine Fische von 5-6 cm Länge. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wer der Täter sein könnte, aber ausschließen kann ich meinen Kater, denn er ist sehr wasserscheu. Insgesamt mussten aber sicher nicht mehr als 5-7 Fischchen im Ablauf von vier Jahren daran glauben.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichheini (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*

Igel sind doch jetzt nicht aktiv ,sollten doch im Winterschlaf sein .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Mein Tipp Marder , Iltis 
    oder ein Wolpertinger


----------



## kuhantilope (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*

wolperdinger find ich gut 

aber 

ich tippe auf einen OTTER!!!

wohnt ihr ländlich oder mehr zur stadt hin?

habe jetzt schon öfter gehört das es wieder vermehrt otter geben soll

sind zwar putzige tierchen aber nichts für koihalter 

hoffe du kommst der sache bald auf den grund sonst wird es ein teurer winter
stell doch mal katzenfutter mit fisch neben den teich aber pass auf das deine katze nicht davon frisst und streue mehl in umkreis von 2m um futter und teich vielleicht kannst du anhand der fußspuren feststellen was es ist


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*

Hi.

Ein Otter glaube ich nicht. Für die ist eher typisch das sie nur die Köpfe übrig lassen. Also genau andersrum.


----------



## Birkauer (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Ein Otter glaube ich nicht. Für die ist eher typisch das sie nur die Köpfe übrig lassen. Also genau andersrum.



Das kann ich bestätigen! Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal Besuch vom Otter 
Er hat mich genau 3x besucht und alle Koi und größeren Goldfische gefressen.
Fast alle Fische waren komplett weg. Nur einige größere Koi hat er regelrecht ausgeweidet. Also nur die inneren Organe gefressen. Den Rest der Koi hat er ca. 10 Meter vom Teich liegen lassen.


----------



## stu_fishing (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*

Das ist ein typisches Verhalten für Bisamratten!
Es gibt diverse Fallen im Fachhandel, ich persönlich lege mich aber eher mit dem Gewehr auf die Lauer!
Lg Thomas


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*

Hi.

Jaja, die Otter. Deshalb finde ich, dass Otter die absoluten A****löcher unter den Tieren sind. Hab mal ne Doku über Otter gesehen. Da waren mehr als genug kleine Fische, von denen der Otter mehr als satt geworden wäre aber nein, er schnappt sich den dicksten Karpfen, frisst ihm bei lebendigem Leibe den Schwanz ab und lässt ihn dann qualvoll verrecken! :crazy 
Tja, die Natur kann manchmal ziemlich bekloppt sein!

Das wäre also der absolute Alptraum für mich, denn man will den Tierchen ja trozdem nichts tun.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*



			
				stu_fishing schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein typisches Verhalten für Bisamratten!
> Es gibt diverse Fallen im Fachhandel, ich persönlich lege mich aber eher mit dem Gewehr auf die Lauer!
> Lg Thomas



Glaube ich nicht....

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisamratte#Nahrung


----------



## stu_fishing (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*

Die Praxiserfahrung aus der Fischzucht ist aber so..und in einem Fischzuchtbetreib oder Gartenteich ist es für die Ratte wesentlich einfacher Fische zu fangen als in freier Natur...


----------



## mima (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Antworten! Also, wir wohnen mehr ländlich und von den "Opfern" gibt es leider keine Bilder. Aber die Idee mit den Waschbären ist gar nicht so abwegig, davon gibt es einige bei uns in der Nähe. Aber da auch direkt ein kleiner Fluß in der Nähe ist, habe ich die Befürchtung das es eine Ratte ist. Aber die Idee mit dem Bewegungsmelder werde ich erst mal umsetzen. Danke!

Gruß
Mima


----------



## sanke10 (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Den Fischen die Köpfe abgebissen!*

Hallo Mima!

Das mit den Fischen ist schon ein großer mist , ich tippe auch auf einen Waschbär!

Aber vieleicht ist es auch ein 

Hoffentlich hast Du bald Klarheit, dann laß es uns wissen!

                        Lenhart
http://www.koi-garten.seiten.de http://www.koi-garten.seiten.de


----------

